# New Zealand Cubing



## cmhardw (May 16, 2015)

After searching I couldn't find a general cubing in New Zealand thread that wasn't about a specific competition, so here is one! 

This thread is all about cubing in New Zealand.

Katie and I will be in New Zealand for a month from the end of May till the end of June! We're visiting family in Wellington for most of the time. If there are any cubers nearby I'd love to meet you! I haven't checked yet if there are any competitions around that time, but I would definitely want to go and can offer to help out with the organizing too if there were. I hope to meet some cubers while we're visiting the country!


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 16, 2015)

Awesome! It'd be cool to meet you. There's a Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/SpeedcubingNZ

As it happens, there's a comp planned(ish) for June 28th in Wellington. So you're in luck (hopefully, if that's not too late).


----------



## tx789 (May 16, 2015)

In Wellington we have had quite a few meet ups. As Tom said there is a comp that's said to be on 28th June in Wellington. Those I haven't heard anything thing more, yet.


----------



## unsolved (May 18, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Katie and I will be I New Zealand for a month from the end of May till the end of June!



Don't forget to check out the night sky when you are there. All of the constellations are different! No Big Dipper, no North Star (can't see it due to the equator's bulge). You will be able to spot two globular clusters down there (mini galaxies) that we can't see up here in the North. Also the Southern Cross, Cetus the Whale, and a bunch more.


----------



## un5poiled (May 19, 2015)

Hello, just a Kiwi noob-cuber here ...

Less than 4 months ago I couldn't even solve a cube - but now I'm a wildly inconsistent ~45ish secs, with a PB of 34.33. Good times! 

Just wondering what the general state of cubing is like in NZ. Like, roughly how many people would turn up to these meetups? How big is the Nationals?


----------



## tx789 (May 19, 2015)

U


un5poiled said:


> Hello, just a Kiwi noob-cuber here ...
> 
> Less than 4 months ago I couldn't even solve a cube - but now I'm a wildly inconsistent ~45ish secs, with a PB of 34.33. Good times!
> 
> Just wondering what the general state of cubing is like in NZ. Like, roughly how many people would turn up to these meetups? How big is the Nationals?



20 people at nz nationals is around what we have had for theist three years. At those Wellington cube meet ups, 3 people has been the amount at all of them.


----------



## un5poiled (May 20, 2015)

tx789 said:


> U
> 
> 20 people at nz nationals is around what we have had for theist three years. At those Wellington cube meet ups, 3 people has been the amount at all of them.



Wow, that's a bit less people than I would have guessed.
I think the odds of me bumping into another cuber in rural Taranaki is pretty slim then.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 20, 2015)

un5poiled said:


> Wow, that's a bit less people than I would have guessed.
> I think the odds of me bumping into another cuber in rural Taranaki is pretty slim then.


There'll be a whole lot of cubers who just don't know about this website and/or haven't turned up to/heard of any competitions. I ran into someone cubing at McDonald's at like 9pm once.

But yeah, I wouldn't hold your breath finding someone in Taranaki 

Edit: Oh cool, that was my 1000th post.


----------



## cmhardw (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! Sadly we will miss the competition, we leave on June 23. If there are any cubing meet ups before then we would love to go!

I am excited to look at the night sky and the stars, this will be my first time visiting the Southern Hemisphere 

Very cool! We arrive in about a week, and we can't wait to travel around and experience the country!


----------



## tx789 (May 20, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone! Sadly we will miss the competition, we leave on June 23. If there are any cubing meet ups before then we would love to go!
> 
> I am excited to look at the night sky and the stars, this will be my first time visiting the Southern Hemisphere
> 
> Very cool! We arrive in about a week, and we can't wait to travel around and experience the country!



The meet ups are usually organised in the Wellington cubers Facebook page.


----------



## cmhardw (May 20, 2015)

tx789 said:


> The meet ups are usually organised in the Wellington cubers Facebook page.



Thank you, I just sent in a request to join


----------

